# Migraines



## DreamingElegantly (Mar 8, 2013)

Ever since puberty, that big spike in hormones, I've had migraines. Not headaches; head-searing migraines. At first, I would get one or two a month and then they eventually started to fade away, yet one would pop up occasionally. My mom had migraines a lot, and I remember her just laying on the sofa all day. So I could be getting them from her, or hormones, or stress, I dunno.

Anyways, last night I was sitting on the couch and I started to get an aura in my vision. - An aura is basically a shinny, glittery lightning bolt that cuts across my vision, and I can't see properly. If I were to look at two cups lined up next to each other I wouldn't be able to see one of them. - So I was sitting there thinking: shit, fuck no. I don't want this, I'm on vacation. So I went to bed and my head was thumping. When I woke up, my head was still sore, which is odd because usually a good sleep will get rid of it. I was walking down the sidewalk, and it felt as if my DP was worse than usual. I've probably had DP for almost a year (guesstimating).

But that was how I felt today. The intensity of my DP will change depending on what's going on around me or because of something that happened, for example my migraine.

If anybody else suffers from migraines then I feel for you. I've tried a couple prescriptions, and even normal migraine relief pills, but the best solution has been shots of espresso. Let me know if you know something that may help!


----------



## joshz28 (Jul 22, 2011)

My dp started from a migraine. I had a panic attack from the aura because I didn't know what was going on. It really freaked me out. But yeah I def know what you mean. Message me if you want I can tell you the story if you wanna hear it.


----------

